
Web 2.0 Gets Big and Corporate - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/07/web-20-gets-big-and-corporate/
======
mlLK
I thought something was getting smelly on the web; am I the only one who is
peeved with a web littered with senseless features that don't solve anything?

